# Need help determining age and maker



## breezerbikemaan (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, 
I just got a BF Goodrich Challenger/Sabre middle weight,  and was wondering if any one could help me in determining what year it was made?  Also  if it's Scwinn, Murray, or Huffy-made? 
 It has "BF Goodrich Challenger headtube badge, and toward the back of the chainguard it reads "BF Goodrich Sabre"  the shape of the dropouts are the same as a "Flightliner" meaning that they are tapered to a long fancy rounded point at the rear extending two inches past where the rear axle slot ends.  The serial # is located on the face of the left rear dropout and reads:MO710X7 then next to it  a second set of #'s reads:40385
is this a late 50's? early 60's?the frontof the chainguard wraps around the lower frame tube with a screw securing it together any info would be appreciated. 
Thanx, Breezerbikemaan (Jim)


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely Murray built with those pointy drops! That frame style came out in 1958, and made into the 70's. A pic would likely help in narrowing down the year.


----------



## breezerbikemaan (Jan 28, 2011)

*bf goodrich*

Hi Adam,
Thanks for taking the time to help out ...greatly appreciated,  A buddy of mine thinks it is the same year as his ...a '59 because our serial #'s
(the last five) are 622 digits apart ,  my last five are 40385 and his is 41007.  I told him that I wasn't sure if that meant anything at all and that I would try to find out for sure .  I can't seem to have any luck uploading pics of it ...a box always comes up wanting me to type in a url for the pics.
So if you shoot an email to me  at breezerbikes@live.com I can attatch afew  and send them back to you.   thanks  again  breezerbikemaan/Jim


----------



## breezerbikemaan (Jan 28, 2011)

*bf goodrich*

Hi Adam,
Thanks for taking the time to help out ...greatly appreciated,  A buddy of mine thinks it is the same year as his ...a '59 because our serial #'s
(the last five) are 622 digits apart ,  my last five are 40385 and his is 41007.  I told him that I wasn't sure if that meant anything at all and that I would try to find out for sure .  I figured out how to do the pics.....also what do you figure the value at?      









   thanks  again  breezerbikemaan/Jim


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 29, 2011)

You can check out the "Murray serial number project" thread over in balloon tire section, it may give you a closer idea. Yours is a basic cruiser, and worth a bit less than the deluxe versions. That seat is a later replacement. You could get anywhere from $40-100 for it depending on your local market.


----------



## breezerbikemaan (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanx  Adam,
'preciate.......Breezerbikemaan


----------

